# Looking for drummer, bass, and keys



## pitchshifter (Feb 5, 2006)

My brother and I just finished recording a full length LP and we need to put it together live now. Self-produced, written and recorded LP. I can send the songs to you if you like. We are serious and the music shows Pop/rock/acoustic style music. We're looking to try out as many people as we can in the hopes of finding the right ones. The music is already there we just need people to play. email me at [email protected] or PM me on here.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I remember when bands didn't have records, now records don't have bands (?!). I'd suggest putting a few samples on MySpace to attract a few recruits. Unfortunately, this forum is nothing but guitar players looking for drums, bass, and keys. Good luck with your project, though.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You're in Toronto. So, If you want to do it old style, advertise in Now and Eye. There is always at least one or two musicians looking for or wanted ads in every issue.


----------



## pitchshifter (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. We are piecing together a MYSpace as we speak so you guys can hear some tunes if you like. It is kinda weird a record with no band? Oh well thats the way it happened. http://www.myspace.com/brotherscassidy


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I just got back from your site. I cannot begin to tell you how impressed I was with your work - you blew me away. 

I have been writing/singing acoustic-based music since I was 8 - I'd have been happy if just one of your tunes had fallen off my pen in those 44 years.

Don't give up the craft boys.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

yah this is very together stuff. nice work!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, I gotta add my voice to the earlier opinions - thats some impressive stuff. I hope you guys get somewhere with your endeavour. Your certainly have the song writing skills.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Outstanding! It's great to hear the art of songwriting is not dead. That stuff is a cut above anything I've heard recently. Reminds me of the early Kinks in some ways. I believe your success is inevitable.

:rockon:


----------



## pitchshifter (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow thanks for the encouragement guys. Always nice to hear. My brother and I have done plenty of live stuff as an acoustic duo but we are looking to put the live show in to full swing. After hearing some of the songs on the record its pretty obvious we are not looking to be an acoustic duo anymore. If you guys know of anybody who you think would be interested in playing in the Toronto area let me know. They can email me if they want. In case it matters I am 27 and brother is 32. We're not too specific about age though. Youth is energy, age is experience:rockon: Cheers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Usually I visit these sort of MySpace pages and come away less than impressed. Mediocre songs and a lot of ass kissing from wannabe fans. NOT THIS TIME!

Motionless and Ginger Girl are especially good. Good writing, nicely recorded, likable arrangements, good playing and singing. 

I want to be your bass player (I can do some keys and other strings too), but I'm too far away with too many commitments already. Hope you find someone fast, you guys deserve to get this stuff on stage.

Good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## pitchshifter (Feb 5, 2006)

Again thanks for the encouragement guys. If anyone knows of any bass players, drummers, or keyboard players... WE WANT YOU!!!!:wave: PM or email me.


----------

